# Madeira Touren mit dem Enduro



## Ollomat (25. Januar 2017)

Fahre nächste Woche mit meinem Endurobike nach Madeira und bin auf der Suche nach Touren, die ich auch mit meinem schweren Bock bergauf bewältigen kann ...
Trails bergab hab ich schon n paar gefunden, allerdings funktioniert das meistens nur mit Shuttlebus. 
Bin dankbar für Tourentips !!


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte mir das auf Trailforks auch schon angeschaut, wo die Trails so lang laufen.
Entweder vom Paul de Serra runter ans Meer - da ist ja klar wie weit man wieder hochmuss.
Oder auf der Ostseite so 2/3 Höhe vom Ariero. Dürften auch an die 2000hm sein.

Das wolltest du hochtreten, bei teils 20-25% Steigung?
Ich bin da nur mal mit Mietwagen rumgefahren, ohne Bike, 2007. Vielleicht ist die Insel ja inzwischen flacher geworden.

Würde auch gern mal wieder hin. Mit Shuttel.

http://www.trailforks.com/region/madeira-island/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Januar 2017)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Fahre nächste Woche mit meinem Endurobike nach Madeira und bin auf der Suche nach Touren, die ich auch mit meinem schweren Bock bergauf bewältigen kann ...
> Trails bergab hab ich schon n paar gefunden, allerdings funktioniert das meistens nur mit Shuttlebus.
> Bin dankbar für Tourentips !!


Ich war vor drei Jahren über Weihnachten und Sylvester da und wir hatten ein sehr nettes Appartment in Jardim do Mar. Das ist unterhalb von Prazeres und dort sitzt auch der Laden von Bikulture. Wir sind von dort immer hochgefahren worden..., die ersten Meter vom Meer nach Prazeres hätte ich mit dem Rad als Zeitverschwendung abgetan. Das sind rund 500 hm und da gibts auch nicht wirklich einen Trail. Doch...,einen sacksteilen, den man in einem Video von Joe Barnes sehen kann. Such mal, wenn du den fahren kannst, viel Spaß ;-)

Ich persönlich würde da shutteln. Hat den Hintergrund, dass man die besten Trails findet und die Leute finanziell unterstützt, somit doch recht kleine Community somit unterstützt. 

Was die Trails angeht: Da bin ich mit die geilsten Enduro Trails ever gefahren und ich würde sagen, ich habe schon recht viele unterschiedliche Orte gesehen.

Viel Spaß jedenfalls und genieß die Zeit


----------



## antidose (30. Januar 2017)

Der Tip mit Trailforks wurde ja oben schon gegeben. Von Prazeres aus kann man eigentlich auf der Straße gemütlich selber hochtreten. Du solltest allerdings beachten, dass nach den Waldbränden letzten Sommer viele Trails durch nachfolgende Erosion kaputt sind (Stand Nov. 2016). Gut waren Blackline und der Vacas Trail in Prazeres. Ansonsten ist der Trail nach Fanal runter super. 
In Funchal sind Trails z.B Rocas vom Pico Arieiro runter im unteren Teil (Stadtnähe Funchal) wegen den Waldbränden auch hinüber.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Pattah (1. Februar 2017)

Fliege im April hin und verfolge jetzt mal deinen Thread.
Falls du dich für nen Shutlleanbieter entscheidest würde mich hier auch der Service und die Preise interessieren.


----------



## MAster (1. Februar 2017)

antidose schrieb:


> Der Tip mit Trailforks wurde ja oben schon gegeben. Von Prazeres aus kann man eigentlich auf der Straße gemütlich selber hochtreten. Du solltest allerdings beachten, dass nach den Waldbränden letzten Sommer viele Trails durch nachfolgende Erosion kaputt sind (Stand Nov. 2016). Gut waren Blackline und der Vacas Trail in Prazeres. Ansonsten ist der Trail nach Fanal runter super.
> In Funchal sind Trails z.B Rocas vom Pico Arieiro runter im unteren Teil (Stadtnähe Funchal) wegen den Waldbränden auch hinüber.
> 
> Gruß Florian


Hi,

Ich fahre Mitte März und wollte ein paar Tage mit Bikebus shutteln. Lohnt es sich dann eher nen DHler mitzunehmen anstatt ein Enduro, wenn eh fast selber nicht raufkommt?

Grüße 

MAster


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Februar 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich fahre Mitte März und wollte ein paar Tage mit Bikebus shutteln. Lohnt es sich dann eher nen DHler mitzunehmen anstatt ein Enduro, wenn eh fast selber nicht raufkommt?
> 
> ...


Hi,

also ICH würde da eher mitm Enduro anrücken. Gibt doch Transfers die man mal überbrücken muss von rund drei Kilometern oder so. Kommt natürlich darauf an, wohin du geshuttelt wirst aber ich würde bei solchen Urlauben nie den DHLer mitnehmen, weil der immer stark einschränkt.


----------



## MAster (1. Februar 2017)

Ok,

Aber ordentlich Protection ist schon angesagt oder ? Teilweise sehen die trails richtig schnell und rauh aus ?
Wie steil geht das im allgemeinen runter ?

Grüße


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Februar 2017)

@MAster wir sind mit Bikulture im Westen/Nordwesten der Insel geshuttelt, daher kenne ich nicht die Trails in Richtung Funchal.

Ich würde die von uns gefahrenen Sachen so auf Finale Ligure Niveau ansiedeln (falls du da schonmal warst). Ich fand die alle supergeil und haben tierisch Bock gemacht. Wir hatten auch viel Regen bzw. nasse Trails und da waren die auch okay! Da gibts auch garstige Sachen aber wie immer "alles kann, nix muss" ;-)

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331692930558/search-for-the-steep-madeira

Die im Video gezeigten Sachen sind steil!

Protektoren sind teilweise angebracht. Mich stört meine Protektorenjacke nicht, aber ich würde da auch ohne fahren. Aber auch da gilt, zumindest für mich: Ich kenne die Trails nicht, mich stört die Jacke nicht, also ziehe ich sie im zweifelsfall an.

Hier ein paar Bilder meinerseits: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72703


----------



## Ollomat (17. Februar 2017)

So, wollte mal n kleines Feedback von meiner Reise geben: Madeira ist STEIL ! ...aber macht sauviel Spaß !! 
Die Trails sind in der Mehrzahl richtig cool und der Vergleich mit Finale passt ! Wir haben ein paar Trails oberhalb von Prazeres im Westen ausprobiert und das ist auch eine Gegend, die man noch relativ entspannt hochkurbeln kann. Oben angekommen, an der Passstraße Paul da Serra, hat man dann die Wahl aus unterschiedlich anspruchsvollen Trails. 

Grundsätzlich würde ich shuttlen empfehlen, erstens ist das nicht ganz so antrengend und man hat einfach mehr Zeit für die schönen Strecken. Es gibt ja einige Shuttle-Anbieter, meistens mit Guide (Madeira-Freeride, Bikulture...). Es gibt aber auch schon Taxi-Unternehmen, die shutteln. Wir hatten einen sehr netten in Prazeres, der zwar nicht fürs shutteln wirklich ausgerüstet ist, aber 2 Bikes bekommt er auf jeden Fall in seinen Van (Taxi Marco Calheta, http://taxi-calheta.pt/).

Die Trails vom Pico de Arieiro (oberhalb von Funchal) sind eigentlich alle fahrbahr, auch wenn einige durch die Brände schon surreal aussehen. Absolute Empfehlung ist der " Trilho Parque Ecologico do Funchal". Der zweigt ab vom "Blandy" ab und ist wirklich schön flowig gebaut !! (https://www.trailforks.com/trails/trilho-parque-ecologico-do-funchal/).

Trailforks ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Quelle und bei einigen Trails im Westen gibt es auch aktuelle Videos von den Jungs vom "Lines-Magazin" aus Österreich. Da bekommt man schon n guten Eindruck.

Also, ich werde auf jeden Fall noch mal hinfahren, nicht zuletzt wegen der sehr netten Leute auf der Indel und dem super-leckeren Essen !! ;-)


----------



## Ollomat (17. Februar 2017)

...so viel zum Thema: STEIL ! :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (27. Februar 2017)

warum wart ihr denn in Prazeres? ich hatte Funvhal oder Canico e Baixo ins Auge gefasst, da es dort Lokoloko und Madeira Freeride als Anbieter gibt.


----------



## Ollomat (27. Februar 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> warum wart ihr denn in Prazeres? ich hatte Funvhal oder Canico e Baixo ins Auge gefasst, da es dort Lokoloko und Madeira Freeride als Anbieter gibt.



...weil da einfach super Trails sind !! ;-)
Das die beiden Anbieter in der Nähe von Funchal sind, hat nix zu bedeuten. Die shutteln ja auch über die ganze Insel. Und Bikulture sitzen z.B. in Prazeres.


----------



## BigTobi (27. Februar 2017)

Wir waren Ende des Jahres dort.
Madeira macht richtig Laune.
Nimm auf jeden Fall einen Fullface mit, geht stellenweise recht ruppig dort zu.

Plane auf jeden Fall die eine oder andere Shutteltour ein.
Selber hochtreten geht, kostet aber viel Zeit und die Trails enden oft an Stellen wo der eigene Mietwagen dann doch recht weit entfernt steht.


----------



## Pattah (27. Februar 2017)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Wir waren Ende des Jahres dort.
> Madeira macht richtig Laune.
> Nimm auf jeden Fall einen Fullface mit, geht stellenweise recht ruppig dort zu.
> 
> ...



ja Fullface nehm ich sowieso mit und Protektorenrucksack und Shirt Shuttleservice/ Guiding nehme ich auf jeden Fall in Anspruch, sind ja sowieso bei Touren immer genug Höhenmeter um von Abfahrt zu Abfahrt zu kommen.  Und die besten Trails kennen eigentlich immer die Locals.


----------



## Pattah (7. März 2017)

Ollomat schrieb:


> ...weil da einfach super Trails sind !! ;-)
> Das die beiden Anbieter in der Nähe von Funchal sind, hat nix zu bedeuten. Die shutteln ja auch über die ganze Insel. Und Bikulture sitzen z.B. in Prazeres.


Prazeres ist mir für den Weg vom Flughafen halt zu weit, deswegen hatte ich mir die anderen Orte rausgesucht.


----------



## MAster (8. März 2017)

Hey, am Samstag geht's jetzt los - wir Shutteln mit Bikebus - die bieten auch einzel Liftups an und wurden im Dezember von Bekannten schon als gut befunden.
Ich werde berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (9. März 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Hey, am Samstag geht's jetzt los - wir Shutteln mit Bikebus - die bieten auch einzel Liftups an und wurden im Dezember von Bekannten schon als gut befunden.
> Ich werde berichten


Auch mitm Swoop?


----------



## MAster (9. März 2017)

Woher weißt du, dass ich Swoope?
Ja ich werde mit einem Swoop fahren, im Moment ist das 170er eingepackt, da mein Dämpfer fürs 200er noch nicht da ist.


----------



## Pattah (9. März 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass ich Swoope?
> Ja ich werde mit einem Swoop fahren, im Moment ist das 170er eingepackt, da mein Dämpfer fürs 200er noch nicht da ist.


Weil ich auch nen swoop hab und dem Thema im forum Folge 
Ich bin Ende April auch mit meinem auf madeira


----------



## MAster (15. März 2017)

Also mal ein kleiner Zwischebstand hier nach drei Tagen Trails ein paar Tipps:
- richtige Protektion mitnehmen, es ist entweder steil und rutschig oder super schnell
- Windlichte Jacke (oben teilweise extremes Wetter)
- Bremsbeläge ...
- haltbare Reifen und Schläuche
- Hochtreten erachte ich als teilweise unmöglich...

Insgesamt sehr geil, aber auch fordernd !

Grüße


----------



## MAster (18. März 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> Weil ich auch nen swoop hab und dem Thema im forum Folge
> Ich bin Ende April auch mit meinem auf madeira


----------



## Pattah (20. März 2017)

ich finde es könnte von euch mal wer Bilder oder Filme hochladen um meine Vorfreude zu steigern ;D


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. März 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> ich finde es könnte von euch mal wer Bilder oder Filme hochladen um meine Vorfreude zu steigern ;D


da haste 

alles von 2014/15 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72703


----------



## Pattah (20. März 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> da haste
> 
> alles von 2014/15 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72703



Sehr geil. Und schöne Räder aus meiner Stadt ;D


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. März 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Und schöne Räder aus meiner Stadt ;D



War grandios dort, mit die besten Trails die ich bisher so kennenlernen durfte. Freut euch drauf  

Was die Räder aus deiner Stadt angeht: Sind aktualisiert worden


----------



## Pattah (21. März 2017)

Gibt's ne Reifenempfehlung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albonafan (18. Juni 2017)

Mit wem seid ihr geshuttelt?
Und könnt ihr Hotels empfehlen?


----------



## anna1208 (1. September 2017)

Hi Leute,

Wir sind in vier Wochen auf Madeira und haben schon drei Touren mit Freeride Madeira gebucht. Zudem wollte. Wir auf eigene Faust nochmal eine Tour fahren. Leider haben wir erfahren,  das Freeride Madeira keine einfachen bike Shuttles anbietet, sondern nur geführte Touren.
Wir sind in Funchal im Hotel. Kennt ihr zufällig Anbieter die biker Shutteln?

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Ollomat (1. September 2017)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Wir sind in vier Wochen auf Madeira und haben schon drei Touren mit Freeride Madeira gebucht. Zudem wollte. Wir auf eigene Faust nochmal eine Tour fahren. Leider haben wir erfahren,  das Freeride Madeira keine einfachen bike Shuttles anbietet, sondern nur geführte Touren.
> Wir sind in Funchal im Hotel. Kennt ihr zufällig Anbieter die biker Shutteln?
> ...


Wir haben einfach einen Taxifahrer mit nem 7/9-Sitzer gefragt und der hat uns auch problemlos geshuttelt


----------



## anna1208 (1. September 2017)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Wir haben einfach einen Taxifahrer mit nem 7/9-Sitzer gefragt und der hat uns auch problemlos geshuttelt



Das machen die?? Dann sagt man ihnen einfach, wo man hin will und dann bringen sie einen hoch? Wo inklusive bikeS? Wo findet man diese Taxen?? 

Wir in Funchal!


----------



## Ollomat (1. September 2017)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Das machen die?? Dann sagt man ihnen einfach, wo man hin will und dann bringen sie einen hoch? Wo inklusive bikeS? Wo findet man diese Taxen??
> 
> Wir in Funchal!


Google und einfach fragen...


----------



## anna1208 (2. September 2017)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Google und einfach fragen...


Unter was soll ich es denn mal Googlen? Taxi bike Shuttle? Wie hast du gesucht?


----------



## decay (2. September 2017)

Da wünscht man sich fast kein Taxler auf Madeira zu sein


----------



## Ollomat (2. September 2017)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Unter was soll ich es denn mal Googlen? Taxi bike Shuttle? Wie hast du gesucht?


Such einfach nach Taxiunternehmen und frag ob sie auch bikes shutteln... ;-)


----------



## wachna (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Freunde,

da dies ja aktiver Madeira Thread ist, schreibe ich hier rein:
Wir sind vom 30.12.-13.12. auf der Insel in der Nähe von Calheta. Wir sind mit meiner Frau, ihren Eltern, unserem Nachwuchs und zwei Bikes unterwegs. Wir freuen uns immer Biker zu treffen und sich für Touren zu verabreden. Ganz dekadent haben wir uns einen dicken Transit als Mietwagen rausgelassen... ein Shuttle steht also am Start ;-)
Wer da ist und Lust hat, einfach mal schreiben.
@Ollomat oder jeden anderen mit Ahnung: Kannst du uns eine gute Karte empfehlen, auf denen vlt. auch trails eingezeichnet sind?

Und weiß jemand, ob es bikekulture noch gibt? Die hatten auf Anfragen nicht reagiert. Da gibts zwar nen Thread zu, aber auch keine Antwort.
LG aus dem Taunus
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollomat (3. Oktober 2017)

wachna schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> da dies ja aktiver Madeira Thread ist, schreibe ich hier rein:
> Wir sind vom 30.12.-13.12. auf der Insel in der Nähe von Calheta. Wir sind mit meiner Frau, ihren Eltern, unserem Nachwuchs und zwei Bikes unterwegs. Wir freuen uns immer Biker zu treffen und sich für Touren zu verabreden. Ganz dekadent haben wir uns einen dicken Transit als Mietwagen rausgelassen... ein Shuttle steht also am Start ;-)
> ...



Karte hatten wir nicht, aber mit der "Trailforks"-App findest du alle trails !


----------



## derwaaal (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
wie ist denn der Charakter der Trails?
Auf den Videos sieht das eher schnell-flowig aus als verblockt, eng, technisch.
Täuscht das mal wieder im Video, oder stimmt die Einschätzung?


----------



## whurr (22. Oktober 2017)

Hi Zusammen,

kann jemand was zum Zustand der Mietbikes bei Freeridemadeira sagen?
Ich habe da in anderen Orten schon sehr positive aber auch sehr negative Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Rebell-78 (21. November 2017)

Hallo, wir (meine Frau und ich) sind Anfang März dort.
Wie sieht eine Enduro Tour beim Freeride aus? S1-2 oder doch etwas anderes?


----------



## Res (21. Februar 2018)

Etwas off-Tonic, ich weiss. Aber: braucht es für Enduro-Touren auf Madeira pannen-resistente Pneus wie Maxxis Double Down/Schwalbe Super Gravity oder reichen normale Reiffen (Maxxis EXO) aus? 

Wenigstens spreche ich hier gezielt Biker an, die schon mal dort waren....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Februar 2018)

Res schrieb:


> Etwas off-Tonic, ich weiss. Aber: braucht es für Enduro-Touren auf Madeira pannen-resistente Pneus wie Maxxis Double Down/Schwalbe Super Gravity oder reichen normale Reiffen (Maxxis EXO) aus?
> 
> Wenigstens spreche ich hier gezielt Biker an, die schon mal dort waren....


Hi,

da du schätzungsweise geshuttelt wirst, geht natürlich auch was stabiles, unbedingt benötigt wirds aber aus meiner Sicht nach nicht. Wenn ich jetzt fahren würde, dann blieben meine aktuellen Reifen drauf (Baron vorn und Maxxis DHR2 EXO 2,4er hinten).

Grüße und viel Spaß auf der schönen Insel!
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Res (21. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. Leider wird beim Trans Madeira wohl nicht viel geshuttelt, so ca 1‘500 positive Hm pro Tag wird es schon geben. 
Aber gut zu wissen, dass Du hinten auch mit Shuttle einen Maxxis EXO aufziehen würdest.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Februar 2018)

Trans Madeira, coole Nummer. Viel Spaß und Erfolg dabei. Und jo, ich würde es wagen mit stabilen aber fahrbaren Reifen. Ich muss aber gestehen, ich bin nicht so der Materialmordende Typ Fahrer.


----------



## dets63 (8. März 2018)

Hi Madeira Kenner,
ich befasse mich mit dem Gedanken mit meiner Frau,( no Sports ;-) ) Ende Mai mal nach Madeira zu fliegen. Alles in allem soll es ein Erholungsurlaub werden. Etwas Strand, wandern und max. 3 Biketouren. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach Hotels mit HP und bikeverleih/shuttel in der Nähe. In welcher Gegend schau ich da am Besten? Oder habt jemand spezielle Empfehlungen?
Vorab schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## herbstl78 (16. Dezember 2019)

dets63 schrieb:


> Hi Madeira Kenner,
> ich befasse mich mit dem Gedanken mit meiner Frau,( no Sports ;-) ) Ende Mai mal nach Madeira zu fliegen. Alles in allem soll es ein Erholungsurlaub werden. Etwas Strand, wandern und max. 3 Biketouren. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach Hotels mit HP und bikeverleih/shuttel in der Nähe. In welcher Gegend schau ich da am Besten? Oder habt jemand spezielle Empfehlungen?
> Vorab schon mal vielen Dank!


Hi, ich habe den gleichen Gedanken wie du, und bräuchte auch ein paar Tipps, Ort, Hotel,...
Was ist eigentlich mit der gratis Lizenz die man auf Madeira zum biken braucht??

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen


----------

